# Bay Flats Lodge - "A Week of Constant Change"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 13, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Since we last spoke, it almost appears as though the spring fishing pattern has taken on a mind of its own. Now then, thatâ€™s not to say the guides havenâ€™t been catching fish like they did last week. It simply means the pace at which the fish have been caught this week has staggered from place to place, and from day to day. The past several days have been more like a puzzle than a pattern. The only â€œpatternâ€ weâ€™ve been able to discern is that there is no day-to-day pattern with the fish - one day they are in one particular spot, and the next day they arenâ€™t.

One of the only constants being recognized right now is that the fish will not be found anywhere there is no bait. So, if you donâ€™t see any bait activity in the place you caught your fish yesterday, or in the place where you fished last time you were out on the water, donâ€™t waste any of your precious fishing time looking for them there. Instead, move on until you find the bait, as your chances of finding the trout and the redfish will increase exponentially as you do so. Also, keep a watchful eye on the presence of any slicks as you look for fish this next week. Slicks have been a big indicator for us in our present conditions, and they have seemed to pay-off handsomely when taken advantage off.

Until next time, remember that it is springtime, and just like we experience weather changes, the fish, too, are undergoing changes. Keep that in mind on your next trip as you look for anything that may help tell you there are fish in your immediate area. The water temperature is warming into the mid-to-upper 70â€™s, and the metabolism of the trout is going crazy right now. They havenâ€™t eaten too terribly much over the past months, so when they are presented with food they are going to eat, and sometimes very voraciously. Their spawning season is also approaching, and this along with warming temperatures is going to move them from deep, thick mud, to hard sand with grass and occasional shell. Use your top waters early, followed by your slow-sinkers and plastic tails as the sun rises high into the sky. Have fun, be safe, and have a Happy Easter!

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 67F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 68F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High around 80F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low around 70F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate onshore flow will continue today through Friday with the strongest winds today occurring across area bays and waterways from Baffin Bay to Port Aransas. An isolated shower may occur this morning, but any shower that develops should have minimal impacts on mariners. A weak to moderate onshore flow will persist through the weekend and early next week. Chances for showers and thunderstorms increase on Monday with the approach of an upper level disturbance. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 75.0 degrees
Seadrift 75.0 degrees
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Offering Early Sign Up*

"2017 EARLY TEAL SEASON"

Blue-winged teal, speckled trout and redfish are a classic Gulf Coast comboâ€¦

If you just cannot wait until duck season opens to start enjoying some magnificent waterfowl shooting, then make it a point to join us in September for this yearâ€™s early Teal season when you and your hunting party can experience some of the best birding action offered anywhere along the Texas coast. Regardless of whether you prefer hunting ducks in the marsh, atop rice stubble, in timbered lowlands, or along the shores of an open bay system, our private Teal hunts are structured in a manner to help us meet your every expectation. You and your party will enjoy a natural setting resultant of a hunting endeavor which began several years ago and that has been developed primarily of native coastal wetlands consisting of flooded ponds. Itâ€™s a setup that grants opportunity and choice from day to day by offering different blinds on different ponds for each hunt.

Following your morning afield, your party will return to the Lodge where our kitchen staff will serve you a hot lunch as you recharge your energy levels before departing for a full afternoon of saltwater bay fishing. From the novice angler, to the most experienced artificial enthusiast, our team of professional guides can cater to your every fishing need. Whether itâ€™s wade fishing with plastic tails and top waters, or fishing out of the boat with live bait, youâ€™re certain to build memories that youâ€™ll be able to share with friends and family for years to come.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Blessed to be busy and looking forward to another year with these fine folks. Thanks to the staff and guides who always make us look good.

*Testimonials*

Chris,
Just wanted to let you know that me and a buddy used your tips below to catch quite a few fish this weekend. We fished in Port Oâ€™Connor Friday and caught 5 keeper trout and a bunch of undersized. We also caught a ton of Gafftop.
Saturday we fished in Rockport and caught about 20 reds. 3 keepers and I caught one that went 29â€ (see attached picture).

Just wanted to thank you for the pointers in your report. Canâ€™t wait for our trip to Bayflats on June 29th. See you then. Tommy F.


----------

